#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  My big fat Greek adventure

## Buckaroo Banzai

Last Sunday we left Thailand in search of greener pastures and summer fan. Greece because I was born there , though I left very young and never reaaly lived there, but because of it I am entitled to Greek citizenship, and could buy (I was told we will see) into the Greek national helth system wich is supposed to be very good. 
So I solve the Imigration hussles problem, and the health insurance issues. 
We just arived here last Sunday afternoon, so we realy did not have time to do anything other than visit a couple of friends. 
We rented a small car for three months (Nissan March, Automatic,  they call it Micra here) it was very inexpensive to rent 420 euros a month, but I am not crazy about the car, I will give it a few days to see how I like it and if I dont I will exchange ir fpr a Pugeot 208 or a Suzuki swift. 
ith the war in Ukrain fuel is very expensive here , about $8.50 a galon ($2.27 a litter) , 
It cost me 100 euroes to fill up the car!! 
Everything else is relatively inexpensive. House rental for about $600 p/m outside Athens. 

Now I have to watch my weight because the food is heavenly. 
Last nights meal , 5 soulaki sticks a 3 servings of Greek fries 15 euros. 

And nice Red sweet wine 7 euro a bottle .

A bit cold here now, We came early because my one year extension in Thailand was expiring and I did not want to renew it since we were coming here for Easter later anyway, so we came now. 
Picture from terace of place we are staying at, the white car is the rental. We are 5 min from the sea, but you cant see it now, because it's hazzy , I am told that they are having an issue with dust from Africa this week, 

Anyway we are getting ready to drive to the Peloponnese, to visit my btother who has a sumer home at Aigion, a two hour drive , and if we have time we will visit Kalavryta and take a ride on the mountain scenic railroad.  Will post from there.

----------


## Stumpy

Good Luck with transition BB. New scenery is always nice

----------


## panama hat

Endaxi!  All the best, BB, it must be an amazing feeling to spend time in your birthplace.

----------


## tomcat

> nice Red sweet wine


...I've never had a palatable Greek wine...though the tomatoes look lovely...

----------


## bsnub

Keep up with this thread, BB! Looking forward to your adventure!

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Thank you all  :Smile: 
So we just made it to Peloponnesusm ans spesificaly Aigion which is not to far from  Corinth. 
We are at a working olive grove  Farm, with lemon  and orange trees on the side.

----------


## Topper

Absolutely beautiful!  I'm looking forward to more!  Thanks BB!

----------


## Switch

Apart from enduring military exercises on the mainland I have enjoyed the islands for holidays. I agree with your opinion on food and drink. Very satisfying, but the weight gain was something else.

Enjoy and do keep up the travel reports.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Endaxi!  All the best, BB, it must be an amazing feeling to spend time in your birthplace.


Yea indeed it is nicce! at least for a while. we will see. 
I speak pretty good Greek , that if I don't open my mouth too much, I can pass as a local, so it is nice to be able to talk to people again. One of my main frustration with Thailand was my inability to communicate at any meaningful level. 
And most everyone speaks at least some English , so not too bad for the wife also. 
I was born in Greece but left at a very young age , so I did not have much of a chance to experience Greece other than sort vacations, then just as I retired and had all the time in the world covid hit and put a kink in all our plans. So no it's a bit of discovery time for me, and a chance to reconnect with the couture.  
And ther is so much to see 
With 0ver 200 Greek islands, we can go to a different island every months and it will take us 18 years to see them all, then there is the mainland  which has just as much to see, and close proximity to other European countries. It's exciting. 
Let's hope the situation with Russia is resolved soon, Gas here is over $8 a gallon. and it's beginning to reflect itself not only in driving, but in the price of everything else. 
But this is a glorious time of the year to be here. Not many get to experience as everyone comes here after May when it is warm enough to enjoy the sea. It is lush green and all the fruit, and ornamental trees are beginning to flower, fields are covered with chamomile  tea flowers,  free for the picking  (will post a picture when I have a chance to take one later today)
 The place smells like heaven.  . 
7 am here now and everyone is sleeping, after a lifetime of waking up 4:30 am to go to work , I can't adjust to retire life and sleep past 5 am .
 Grrr .
 I am sure many of you have the same issue. 
 so I take this time to read the headlines on Google news. See what's new in my FB groups, and on TD. I have given up on the other forum as it has become too vanila. 
As soon as everyone wakes up, and we have breakfast, we will go out exploring.
I will post what I find  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Funny BB. The pics look like any ol country road anywhere.  :Smile: .  I look forward to more pics of the area.

As for getting up early, I always liked it, retired or not. Growing up on a farm you are up and moving before sun up.  I could never sleep in past 7.  That would be like burning a good part of a morning. 

Cheers.

----------


## sabang

Looking forward to more- cheers BB. How long are you planning to stay in Hellas?

----------


## Edmond

Lovely. 

Gotta remember to research retirement in the Med when I've finally packed the kid off to Uni. 




> Nissan March, Automatic, they call it Micra here) it was very inexpensive to rent 420 euros a month, but I am not crazy about the car,


Spent half a day in one with a cute real estate agent a few years ago. It was an awful, cheap, plasticy little toy Noddy car. Awful.


Armstrong owns one.  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

> Gotta remember to research retirement in the Med when I've finally packed the kid off to Uni.


After the Eastern seaboard and innumerable other locations...

----------


## armstrong

> Lovely. 
> 
> Gotta remember to research retirement in the Med when I've finally packed the kid off to Uni. 
> 
> 
> 
> Spent half a day in one with a cute real estate agent a few years ago. It was an awful, cheap, plasticy little toy Noddy car. Awful.
> 
> 
> Armstrong owns one.


I'm 5'7". Normal sized for me  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Edmond

> research retirement in the Med





> After the Eastern seaboard and innumerable other locations


Researching different locations in which to spend one's golden years..... the gall of it!  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

Posting endless brainfarts that you never follow up, and what would you be 'retiring' from anyway ... the comedy.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Edmond

> Researching different locations in which to spend one's golden years





> you never follow up


Though not far off, I'm not an ancient decrepit yet.  :Smile:

----------


## Switch

> Posting endless brainfarts that you never follow up, and what would you be 'retiring' from anyway ... the comedy.


A wasted comment as you both lack humour.

----------


## Backspin

Cool. A guy I watch almost daily for Ukraine war updates is from Athens and he walks around Athens during his videos. There seems to be a lot of graffiti in his part of the city.

----------


## Switch

> Cool. A guy I watch almost daily for Ukraine war updates is from Athens and he walks around Athens during his videos. There seems to be a lot of graffiti in his part of the city.


He is ideally placed to misinform you then.

Post on topic or bugger off dipstick.

I hope BB can find time to update his travel thread. Sorry for the interruption.

----------


## cyrille

> you both lack humour.


You're dripping with the stuff, but it's all unintentional.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Apart from enduring military exercises on the mainland I have enjoyed the islands for holidays. I agree with your opinion on food and drink. Very satisfying, but the weight gain was something else.
> 
> Enjoy and do keep up the travel reports.


I can think of worst places to be while in the armed forces. LOL 




> Looking forward to more- cheers BB. How long are you planning to stay in Hellas?


It all hinges on if I am able to buy into the national health system, as I was told I can, but I will believe it when I see it. 
I can't live here long term without insurance, and private insurance is not an option because of the pre-existing  conditions issues. 
So if I cant , we will stay here three months, If I can get insurance, we will stay six months and then we will go to the US and liquidate some property. No way I can maintain homes in three different countries and continents. Then we will do summers in Greece and winters in Thailand. 




> As for getting up early, I always liked it, retired or not. Growing up on a farm you are up and moving before sun up. I could never sleep in past 7. That would be like burning a good part of a morning.
> 
> Cheers.


I know how you feel, best part of the day.  Nice and quite and no one around to bug you  :Smile: 






> Spent half a day in one with a cute real estate agent a few years ago. It was an awful, cheap, plasticy little toy Noddy car. Awful.


Just a stop gap solution , until we decide if we are going to make staying in Greece a long term thing. Once I know my Greek passport is approved, and I am able to secure medical insurance, we will buy a better car. but with gas prices being what they are , small city streets, and tight parking, a small car is a good choice here. Suzuki swift mild hybrid, is a nice car and priced right, I also like the Peugeot 208, the Renault Clio. and Dacia makes good cars I have been told that are reasonably prices. The Duster SUV, though not a small car looks interesting.





> There seems to be a lot of graffiti in his part of the city.


I had a conversation about that, it seems to be the thing in a lot of European countries now days, they consider it art. I consider it an eyesore. Good news is that once you get out of Athens I have not seen any. Personaly I would be very pised if I painted my wall a nice color, and some Malakas came and did his " Art" on it .

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Yesterday, we drove to Nafpaktos  about an hour away. It was the site of a deciding naval battle against the Ottomans for Greek independence   around 1821 and the location of an old for than harbor. 
To get there we crossed the Rio-Antirio bridge considered  one of the world's longest multi-span cable-stayed bridges in the world and an interesting technological challenge  because of the seismic nature of the location an the winds present at times. there are many documentaries done about it , below is a link to one if interested.



Finding parking near the harbor was a challenge,  that's where what I sed concerning small car at another response came handy and we managed.
I will post better pictures when I have a chance to download them from my wife's phone.

----------


## Edmond

How lovely.  :Yup:

----------


## DrWilly

> Yesterday, we drove to Nafpaktos  about an hour away. It was the site of a deciding naval battle against the Ottomans for Greek independence   around 1821 and the location of an old for than harbor. 
> To get there we crossed the Rio-Antirio bridge considered  one of the world's longest multi-span cable-stayed bridges in the world and an interesting technological challenge  because of the seismic nature of the location an the winds present at times. there are many documentaries done about it , below is a link to one if interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Finding parking near the harbor was a challenge,  that's where what I sed concerning small car at another response came handy and we managed.
> I will post better pictures when I have a chance to download them from my wife's phone.


The finest outdoor eating. 

What's the weather like, has Spring hit properly?

----------


## Edmond

Cool wee town with an interesting history.

History of Nafpaktos | Greeka.

----------


## Reg Dingle

I fancy a kebab now

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> The finest outdoor eating. 
> 
> What's the weather like, has Spring hit properly?


Still a bit chilly, but everything  is beginning to bloom, with in the next couple of weeks it should be in full swing.  




> I fancy a kebab now


I also like them, but my wife loves them , she can eat them everyday. I am sure she will get tired of them but that's all she wants to eat every day.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> What's the weather like, has Spring hit properly?


stopped at this field of wildflowers on our way to the costal town of Oropos

----------


## PAG

^

Looks like grape vines behind.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> ^
> 
> Looks like grape vines behind.


It is!! They are just beginning to bud. 
Just woke up, 7 am church bells not to far  were ringing, not for long but enough to wake me up. 
I have to ask the reason for ringing. Probably has something to do leading to Easter  three weeks away.

----------


## Reg Dingle

> Easter three weeks away.


It's Easter next week, I think

----------


## malmomike77

> stopped at this field of wildflowers on our way to the costal town of Oropos


Greek eat a lot of seasonal "weeds" or wild greens, if you go to some of the tucked away local restos.

----------


## CalEden

> It's Easter next week, I think


Maybe Greek Orthodox Easter. 5555

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Greek eat a lot of seasonal "weeds" or wild greens, if you go to some of the tucked away local restos.


Indeed they do, I had this conversation with friends and they offer to take us out collecting wild Greens. I will take them up one of these days. 
A few years back we went out collecting wild Asparagus. They grow in a thorny bush and the part er eat are the young sprouts  growing off branches, 
Last week when  me and the wife went on a nature walk, we found a few oregano bushes, and of course chamomile tea plants eevery where, we also found an old Olive tree that looked to be over a Thousand years old.  
4 am here now, and my sleeping hours are still screwed up,I will find the pictures in my phone later in the morning, I dont want to wake up everyone with my noice looking for my phone.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Maybe Greek Orthodox Easter. 5555


Since we are in Greece , that would be a safe bet  :Smile: 
The way it works is that  in the Orthodox tradition Easter day is based on the Julian calendar and as such it falls a week different every year , once every four years falling the same week as the Catholic easter. 
This year Easter sunday  falls a week earlier than last year and on April 24th.

----------


## Joe 90

Enjoying your thread BB!

More food and scenery pics please!

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> It's Easter next week, I think


Yea you are right, 
Not on the date of easter sunday which is April 24th this year, but the reason for the church bells. 
Easter is a long affair in Greece and takes (I think) 40 days , commemorating the different trials of Christ culminating to the last week , which is really the last week most greeks celebrate  , except for the very religious and the church. 
THursday they color  the eggs. 
Friday is the Epitafios, where the women (some of them) go to church and decorate an arc that is supposed to be currying the body of Christ  with flowers.In the evening a procession takes the Ark out with people following with lighted candles, In the place that I once attended it leads to the local cemetery , where people light a candle on the grave of their parents, and or other relatives.  
A very nice tradition  IMO 
Night  streets in a Peloponnesian village,  lite only by the candles , the sound of the priests chanting, and the smell of Jasmine  and lavender in the air. I am actually an Atheist as I Suspect are many others there, but it is a cultural thing and we all enjoy it. 
So Crist is laid to rest and the next day (Saturday)at night everyone goes to church with their Easter candle again . At 12 am the Priest announces "Christ has risen"  fireworks are set off in celebration , and everyone's candle is lighted by the eternal flame that is supposed to burn in Jerusalem since the reservation of Christ   and is transported to every Orthodox church , much like the Olympic flame. 
I suspect the method of transportation of the eternal flame is a Bic lighter, but don't quote me LOL The flame is carried back home where you mark a cross on the head of the door frame with the smoke of the candle. 
And everyone eats a traditional meat soup (Magiritcha) which tastes great. . I forgot to mention that easter week you are supposed to fast meat, and animal products, and by that time you are starved and anything would taste good, though I have been known to sneak a few Souvlakis before them LOL. 
Next day Sunday is a big celebration with lots of different foods , and we roast a whole lamb on a charcoal pit.  Half the fun is taking turns  turning the spit , and drinking Ouzo and Rechina. 
Everyone has their colored egg. One person holds their egg , while the other hits it with their own from the top, The one that brake withdraws, and the one that did not continues the process with the next person until there is only one egg that is not broken and that person is supposed to have good luck. People are known to cheat !! LOL

I will post pictures after it happens.

----------


## PAG

> It is!! They are just beginning to bud. 
> Just woke up, 7 am church bells not to far  were ringing, not for long but enough to wake me up. 
> I have to ask the reason for ringing. Probably has something to do leading to Easter  three weeks away.


This just popped up in a FB group that I'm in.   The village is Lliber in the Valencia region of Spain, where I formerly lived before moving to Thailand.   The buds on the vines are just appearing also.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

^^That picture look lovely PAG, Why did you ever leave?
 Today we went to the farmers market at Oropos. It travels to a different place every day, here it comes on Saturday.
It is a food junkies paradise.

----------


## CalEden

Wow, I'd go crazy at the olive stand!

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Wow, I'd go crazy at the olive stand!


Yea me too!
Funny story. When I left Thailand I weight 163 lbs. In Greece I have been going crazy sampling all the different foods, and when I weighed myself I was shocked to find out that the scale toped at 172 lbs,  and I was a bit concerned. 
Finally that last intact brain cell I have left fired up and realized that in Thailand ,all I wore was a pair of shorts and a T Shirt. Where in Greece I wore long jeans, a shirt ,,a pullover ,and shoes. Plus I had not taken a dump in two days LOL
It gave new meaning to the phrase "You are full of shit" 
 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Joe 90

Are those large squid tentacles 5 pics up?

If so how are they cooked, look damn interesting.

----------


## panama hat

I wish NZ had even half the variety of food shown . . . thank again for the pics and thread

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Are those large squid tentacles 5 pics up?
> 
> If so how are they cooked, look damn interesting.


 I  should had put some captions with those pictures , mu bad  :Smile: .
Those are grilled Octopus, and interesting looking is a  polite way to describe them. I dd not even try them until about 5 years ago, (I am 65 now) . In a moment of alcohol bravery I tried them and Baby!! Where have you been all my life?  LOL





> I wish NZ had even half the variety of food shown


I know how you feel , when I was in Thailand I would had killed for some of the tomatoes they have here. Next time I an at a bakery I will take some pictures , you will gain 10 pounds just looking at them. 
This are a couple  not very good ,  picture from the last time I was here a few years ago.

----------


## PAG



----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

All this sugar is making my head spin 
 :rofl: 

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

Very nice pics, buck. Keep 'em coming. (more food & market pics, pls)

----------


## Topper

> Very nice pics, buck. Keep 'em coming. (more food & market pics, pls)


What she said!!!!!!!!

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

By popular request for food pictures.Yesterday we had some friends over for a late lunch.
The main dish that I love when ever I go to Greece is Kokoretsi .it is made from "lamb or goat intestines wrapped around seasoned offal, including sweetbreads, hearts, lungs, or kidneys, and typically grilled; " It might sound unappetizing but , the combinations work. and when grilled to perfection the outside is caramelized, anf the inside melts in your mouth. 
We did not make it, we bought a kilo of it for $22 euros, from a local taverna

Everything else we made 

And consists of a Greek salad top left. Tomatoes , cucumber, kalamata olives that we got from the farmers market, and feta cheese.
Right below it grilled octopus. 
To the right of octopus and below the bread fried anchovies  fish (gavros) and fried shrimp
to the left of the kokoretsi salted cod fried in a flour butter, (one of my favorites)
and to the right of the kokoretsi fried calamari 
All washed down with copious amounts of Alfa bear in the green and white can, because Beta beer just won't do. LOL

----------


## tunk

Damn Buck, you sure got a way with words when describing kokoretsi. I've seen something like that at the market here in Ubon and just thought it was "guts on a stick"

----------


## PAG

> I fancy a kebab now

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Damn Buck, you sure got a way with words when describing kokoretsi. I've seen something like that at the market here in Ubon and just thought it was "guts on a stick"


Not my words . LOL
I did not know how to describe it, so I googled it and used the description on the seach. which s why i used quotation marks. 
believe it or not, its delicious. My Thai wife loves it too, but that's not saying much, they eat pickled chicken feet. LOL

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

In two weeks for easter we will roast a whole lamb on a spit ,it is a Greek easter tradition
stock picture from internet below

----------


## Topper

The food looks great. We're celebrating Easter this week, I think.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

So we had a bit of a scare two days ago when a person we spend a couple of hours visiting, without wearing masks, later that day tested positive. We were told to wait three days before testing, as it will not show before then. Today we tested and much to our relief the tests came back negative 

So we went of for a walk by the shore, have some coffee , and a Bugatsha (a  semolina, and custard, cheese, pastry)


All and all a nice day out.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> The food looks great. We're celebrating Easter this week, I think.


Orthodox easter and Catholic easter coincides  every four years and the diverges by  a week  for the remaining three years. 

"The Eastern Church sets the date of Easter according to the actual, astronomical full moon and the actual equinox as observed along the meridian of Jerusalem, site of the Crucifixion and Resurrection. "

"The Eastern Orthodox Church also applies the formula so that Easter always falls after Passover, since the Crucifixion and Resurrection of Christ took place after he entered Jerusalem to celebrate Passover. "
Easter?A Tale of Two Easters

More than you ever wanted to knows about orthodox easter LOL

----------


## Joe 90

Happy Easter BB.

Nice lamb on a spit, Sounds delicious!!!

----------


## Stumpy

Great pics BB.  Glad the Covid exposure was only a "Scare"

----------


## Switch

> Orthodox easter and Catholic easter coincides  every four years and the diverges by  a week  for the remaining three years. 
> 
> "The Eastern Church sets the date of Easter according to the actual, astronomical full moon and the actual equinox as observed along the meridian of Jerusalem, site of the Crucifixion and Resurrection. "
> 
> "The Eastern Orthodox Church also applies the formula so that Easter always falls after Passover, since the Crucifixion and Resurrection of Christ took place after he entered Jerusalem to celebrate Passover. "
> Easter?A Tale of Two Easters
> 
> More than you ever wanted to knows about orthodox easter LOL


Good Friday also coincides with the Muslim holy day of prayer, during Ramadan.

Muslim communities will often signify the end of Ramadan (Eid Adul Fitri) with the ritual slaughter of lamb or goat, Halal of course. The significance is designed to help better off families enjoy half the animal, and in line with their reflective and charitable prayers, give the other half to those less fortunate.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Good Friday also coincides with the Muslim holy day of prayer, during Ramadan.
> 
> Muslim communities will often signify the end of Ramadan (Eid Adul Fitri) with the ritual slaughter of lamb or goat, Halal of course. The significance is designed to help better off families enjoy half the animal, and in line with their reflective and charitable prayers, give the other half to those less fortunate.


I did not know that, sounds like a wonderful custom.  
Personally  I find the vilification 0f Islam and Muslims troubling and serving to straightening the extremist element  with in them. I Have a couple of Muslim friends,  one of them is my neighbor  back in Florida,  and all of them are wonderful. kind, and well educated people.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Got up to go to the sea side where the fishing boats come in and sell their catch. 
 But first breakfast .
One can not shop on an empty stomach. You end up buying the whole store LOL

at the bakery, wife getting ready to pay. I am not allowed to play with real money.

Tiropita (flaky cheese pie) ans Spanakopita (crusty spinach pie) . plus a hot chocolaty, all for 5 euros (182 bht) 
Sorry I ate half the cheese pie before I thought to take a picture.

Then sat on a park bench to digest and enjoy the view. 

a walk by the fishing boats to see what they had.




We got a kilo (2.99 euro a kilo)  of sardines for frying, I love them rolled in flour  and fried.  with just the heads removed.

----------


## panama hat

> Bugatsha (a semolina, and custard, cheese, pastry)


Ah, memories . . .  :Smile:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Ah, memories . . .


When were you last here Panama? It had been almost five years for me what with the pandemic in the US and then coming to Thailand for a year.It is the first time I come after I retired and finally have the time to do all the things I wanted to do. and go to all the places I wanted to go. 
I have to watch it with the food and pastries, I have already gained six pounds since I came here, and bathing suit season is fast approaching.  LOL 
On the negative side, today I took another covid test since I was exposed to an infected person last week and it came back positive. . I have very light symptoms, and since it has been five days since I was exposed , I hope to be over it in time for easter next week. 
Wish me luck.

----------


## Stumpy

Man BB, stay well. I have spoken to a bunch of friends here and a few have it right now.  Mostly light flu like symptoms but nothing knocking them out.  All are vaccinated.

I have to say it's weird seeing people not wearing masks anymore here.  I am still cautious and use best practices but not wearing a mask too much anymore, especially out and about where people aren't near me.

Get well.

----------


## armstrong

> When were you last here Panama? It had been almost five years for me what with the pandemic in the US and then coming to Thailand for a year.It is the first time I come after I retired and finally have the time to do all the things I wanted to do. and go to all the places I wanted to go. 
> I have to watch it with the food and pastries, I have already gained six pounds since I came here, and bathing suit season is fast approaching.  LOL 
> On the negative side, today I took another covid test since I was exposed to an infected person last week and it came back positive. . I have very light symptoms, and since it has been five days since I was exposed , I hope to be over it in time for easter next week. 
> Wish me luck.


I've got bad news for yer, Easter was this week.

----------


## PAG

> I've got bad news for yer, Easter was this week.


I think there are differences, depending upon which church is being used.   24th April is Easter Sunday in the Greek Orthodox religion.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> I've got bad news for yer, Easter was this week.


Not Orthodox Easter,
 the way  I understand it 
" The Eastern Church sets the date of Easter according to the actual, astronomical full moon and the actual equinox as observed along the meridian of Jerusalem, site of the Crucifixion and Resurrection. " and as such it coincides with catholic easter once every 4 years and diverges by about  week every year, This year it is April 24 th.

----------


## helge

> " The Eastern Church sets the date of Easter according to the actual, astronomical full moon and the actual equinox as observed along the meridian of Jerusalem, site of the Crucifixion and Resurrection. " and as such it coincides with catholic easter once every 4 years and diverges by about week every year, This year it is April 24 th.


Or do they follow the Julian Calendar and not the Gregorian one, like most of the civiliced world do ?

I have no idea.

Have a wonderful trip and have a look at the laconic side of Peleponnes for me.

"If" you have the time  :Smile:

----------


## Switch

The various ‘faiths’ seem to interpret dates and festivals by different means of their own choosing. Strange because the major faiths seem to have more in common than they have differences. I approach this as a tolerant atheist. If proof were needed, I chose to visit Luxembourg on my day off. It was closed for the day due to some faith related parade.

Poor planning and preparation on my part. No big deal. Live and learn. lol

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Man BB, stay well. I have spoken to a bunch of friends here and a few have it right now.  Mostly light flu like symptoms but nothing knocking them out.  All are vaccinated.
> 
> I have to say it's weird seeing people not wearing masks anymore here.  I am still cautious and use best practices but not wearing a mask too much anymore, especially out and about where people aren't near me.
> 
> Get well.


Thank you for the well wishes , Being fully vaccinated , we also have mild symptoms. A friend of a friend who us a medical doctor was prescribed Zithromax , vitamins and some decongestants and we hope to be up and around soon. 
As it is , it is ruining easter, as we seem to be the ship of the damned and no one wants to come here.(I don't blame them)  We are two couples three of which are testing positive. so easter  will be a small affair and not what I came here for. But I guess with people dying from it , we should not complain. The way this thing is running and us being sick of all the social distancing and closings, we will all get it sooner or later. 





> Or do they follow the Julian Calendar and not the Gregorian one, like most of the civilized world do ?
> 
> I have no idea.


I don't either, I had to google it, and it makes a bit of sense to celebrate it on the date it supposedly occurred. I emphasize "supposedly" I am culturally Orthodox Christian by virtue of birth (Hurray for our team) , but intellectually, as Switch said  "a tolerant Atheist" . 

Anyway. Thank you all and soon I hope to be posting pictures of seaside tavernas rather than sick beds LOL

----------


## Shutree

> soon I hope to be posting pictures of seaside tavernas rather than sick beds


Yes, get well soon and give us a lot more taverna pics.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

We went asparagus picking, for those who don't know , such as me. Asparagus do not come from Macro, but grow on bushes.

The fresh sprouts are the asparagus we know. 

We got found a bunch under the olive trees.

They were delicious in an egg omelet

----------


## Stumpy

Great update BB.  Omelet looks delish.

Cheers

----------


## misskit

I KNEW asparagus didn’t come from Macro but I did think it came only from gardens and there was Mr. and Mrs. Banzai pilfering some neighbor’s asparagus! It then occurred to me, you two were foraging it from the wild. Now I know where asparagus really comes from.

So glad you are posting this thread. Very interesting stuff.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Now I know where asparagus really comes from.


I did not know either. There are olive tree groves on the side of the mountain road, and under almost every tree there is a thorny  asparagus bush growing. Not every one of them has asparagus sprouts , but enough of them do to collect a meal in 15 minutes of foraging. It was a lot of fun. 
The only thing now is to het a negative covid test. Even though we feel fine. we keep testing positive, and we cant move to our next destination until we have a negative test because it is required by the hotel.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

A lot has been happening since my last post. 
We left Aigion, in the Peloponnese and headed for the seaside town of Oropos in Attica , about an hour north of  Athens 
on our way there we passed the Isthmus of Corinth

We rented a little apartment for the month a stones throw from the beach and woke up to this from my bedroom window.
 
Was surprising  warm for late April ,had  lunch on the beach, and I read a couple pf chapters from a book I am readding while the wife tried to stay out of the sun. Good luck that happening summertime in Greece. I told the wife she might as well give it up. LOL


But you can take the girl out of Thailand , but you cant take thailand out of the girl. So next day, Pad Thai for lunch on the balcony. 
w
For our next instalment me headed for the Oracle of Delphi to try and get the lottery numbers. LOL 
I will post pictures ,but if you don't hear from me again, it means that our quest at the Oracle was successful. LOL

----------


## Stumpy

Great Pics BB.  Keep them coming.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

So we drove up Parnassus mountain to head for Delphi, difficult to convey the scope and  grandeur of the mountain ranges,  I can see why the ancient Greeks and one not so ancient would see the gods in their snow covered slopes 




A roadside creek 

and a cool drink from the fountain on the other side

And then we arrived at Arahova, the village before we enter Delphi

----------


## Backspin

Nice trip. I can't wait to go back to that part of Europe.

Btw just curious , have you seen any Ukraine or Russian flags around ?

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Nice trip. I can't wait to go back to that part of Europe.
> 
> Btw just curious , have you seen any Ukraine or Russian flags around ?


No we have not seen any of that.
 The only effect of the war that I have seen here is the skyrocketing price of electricity and fuel prices. Gas for the small car we have rented is over $8 galon.
 The general  sentiment from anyone I talked to seems to be pro Ukrainian  and grossly uninformed,  so I stay away from such conversations.

----------


## DrWilly

> general sentiment from anyone I talked to seems to be pro Ukrainian and grossly uninformed,


Do you think the two are related?

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

By the way, as I said I have been busy. and last week I was issued my Greek ID card, (taftotita as it is called here) and yesterday after filing numerous document , killing several trees for the paper trail, and several squids  for the ink, I was informed that I can pick up my Greek passport next Thursday.
If I hear anyone complain about Immigration and the bureaucracy  in Thailand I will slap them in the face. The bureaucrats  here in Greece make their Thai counterparts look like rank armatures. 
Bureaucracy here has developed into a fine art.If you are sort in patience do not come here!!
The complexity is IMO  a byproduct of compartmentalization  to reduce the influence of any component in the process and eliminate corruption.
 It makes me miss for the corruption in Thailand LOL. 
As an example .After filing  the application with an Immigration officer you have to pay a fee before the application is processed , To pay the fee you need a document from KEP (Greeks love their acronyms ) in another building and several miles away. Then you have to take that document in a bank or post office , pay , get a receipt, and then go back to the IO and give her the receipt . 
Anyway, next week I will have my Greek passport. Still need to short out my wife's status , which is another story. If we are not able to do so in time, we would have to leave after her three month tourist visa expires (From the US you get three months stay visa exempt) also good news is you can deice here with your US licence for six months.
Next rant, I will talk about Greek driving LOL  . The Good new is their Highway system is as good or better than any in the US and once you get in it, driving from place to place is a breeze, but in the city .....  lets just say that with every purchase of that very expensive gas they should dispense Xanax, Greek drivers can use it.  LOL.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Do you think the two are related?


In my 65 years of life , and contributing to my disenchantment with democracy, sadly I have found that popular opinion is easily manipulated  and is often grossly misinformed. I have thought about this  extensively ,and I am sad to say that I can't think of a solution. Any other alternative is just as bad or worst. 
I am afraid we are royally screwed and destined to kill each other. 
How pessimistic is that?  :Smile:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Do you think the two are related?


We are all pro Ukrainian, I dont think there is anyone in this forum who likes to see innocent people suffer and die.If there is any relationship  to the uninformed part it  is how that support is expressed.
I am sure we all have the best intentions but  Have you ever heard the saying "_The way to hell is paved with  best intentions_  "?
Stupid people always think they are right , do you know why?
Because they are stupid. Question everything , it is the only way to reduce the level of stupidity we all possess.  :Smile:

----------


## DrWilly

> Because they are stupid. Question everything , it is the only way to reduce the level of stupidity we all possess.


That’s a fallacy. Questioning everything will not make your smarter. 

just ask Backspit or any Trumpanzee

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> That’s a fallacy. Questioning everything will not make your smarter. 
> 
> just ask Backspit or any Trumpanzee


I stand corrected. I should had said. Critically question everything, especially one's bias.  
I personally have often been wrong in the past. If that is the case, then why can't I be wrong now?

----------


## malmomike77

> I will talk about Greek driving LOL . The Good new is their Highway system is as good or better than any in the US and once you get in it, driving from place to place is a breeze


apart from the idiocy of driving on the right you mean.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> apart from the idiocy of driving on the right you mean.


 I concede that if we ever found ourselves in a jousting situation as we often do, we would be at a distinct disadvantage, but for all other situations. How can driving on the right be wrong? :Smile:

----------


## Mendip

^ Ya know BB... whenever I see this thread on the 'Top 10 Stats' front page bit of TeakDoor, it's abbreviated to 'My Big Fat Greek...'

And each time it reminds me of this hugely obese Austrian chick I once took out of a night club and down to a beach in Naxos, many many years ago. 

Red owed.

----------


## malmomike77

> . How can driving on the right be wrong?


You were showed the correct side and then inexplicably followed the Frenchies, just how right do you think that can be.  I mean the French ffs. :Smile:

----------


## malmomike77

^^ did she have a lot of Germanic body hair

----------


## BLD

The big fat Greek adventures seems to be going great BB

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> You were showed the correct side and then inexplicably followed the Frenchies, just how right do you think that can be.  I mean the French ffs.


it's right there in the word. We drive on the Right and you guys drive on the opposite of the right which as per definition is the wrong. :Smile:

----------


## malmomike77

> it's right there in the word. We drive on the Right and you guys drive on the opposite of the right which as per definition is the wrong.


Your wife drives on the left and surely you know by now that she is always right in everything even when its the left.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Your wife drives on the left and surely you know by now that she is always right in everything even when its the left.


Unfortunately I am painfully aware of that , and if I forget she is sure to remind me in many subtle and  some not so subtle ways 
She always says 'It's up to you" but we all know that that it's never up to me. 
In the beginning being the ignorant farang that I am , I believed her. 
I still have the emotional scars LOL

----------


## malmomike77

> She always says 'It's up to you" but we all know that that it's never up to me.


those are wise words born of experience and you know that ensuring 5 nibbles a day is the way to keep her happy, with chili there of course. One way to make a Thai miserable and that is Chili withdrawal.

----------


## Stumpy

> She always says 'It's up to you" but we all know that that it's never up to me.
> In the beginning being the ignorant farang that I am , I believed her.
> I still have the emotional scars LOL


 :smiley laughing: 

We should start a support group.   :Smile:

----------


## DrWilly

> We should start a support group.



we have one. It’s called going to the pub.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> We should start a support group.


I hope it is not like the senility group I joined. Every time we had a meeting , no one could remember to show up .
Baraboom  LOL

----------


## HermantheGerman

> Greece because I was born there , though I left very young and never reaaly lived there, but because of it I am entitled to Greek citizenship, and could buy (I was told we will see) into the Greek national helth system wich is supposed to be very good. 
> So I solve the Imigration hussles problem, and the health insurance issues.


How do you buy into the Greek health system?
Is that fair?

The European/Greek Health System is dependent on solidarity. Some people call it socialism  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

You are 65 years old now...what have you done for the Greek health system?
I would guess you would have to pay about € 30,000 to be half way .....fair....socialist....fair to Greek people...or are you just looking for a easy ride?

Sorry, but you made this thread not only adventurous but also politically.


P.S.

nice pictures...reminisce  :Smile:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> How do you buy into the Greek health system?
> Is that fair?
> 
> The European/Greek Health System is dependent on solidarity. Some people call it socialism 
> 
> You are 65 years old now...what have you done for the Greek health system?
> I would guess you would have to pay about  30,000 to be half way .....fair....socialist....fair to Greek people...or are you just looking for a easy ride?
> 
> Sorry, but you made this thread not only adventurous but also politically.
> ...


I can't talk to the fairness of the program as I am not an expert in such matter, but I am sure those that have designed it have consider all the implications and have decided that it is in Greece's interest that Greeks that have worked outside of Greece and are collecting a pension no less than a certain amount, are able to repatriate. No such Greeks could if they could not get medical insurance there. 
The  contribution such Greeks make to the Greek economy is not only in what they would have paid into the system if they had worked there but the positive flow of capital  into Greece from outside they will provide , and the investment in the Greek economy. (house car etc), my purchases of Ouzo along should be enough LOL
 In addition I will be paying 8.5% of my pension into the Greek national health care system for the rest of my life..Given my two pensions from the US such percentage would be a significant contribution. 
Greeks in Greece that have contributed to the system during their working life stop contributing when they retire, I will not and will continue contributing as long as I live. At almost 65 I would hope to live another 20 years , and at 8.5% of my considerable pension , if I live that long I would have contributed more than most Greeks have on their working life. 
In addition I will be bringing in Greece a considerable amount of money 
I am no insurance actuary, but I think  actuaries and economists were involved and it made economic sense to them, 
Greeks are many things, not all positive , but one thing they are not is stupid..

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Settling in a routine now, 
Get up in the morning and have breakfast by the water. Food is so inexpensive and good, that it is not worth making your own. 



Being May 1st, a national holyday here and labor day, we took a ride in the country.

----------


## happynz

Those bread rolls look tasty. How much for the coffee?

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Those bread rolls look tasty. How much for the coffee?


I really did not ask for individual prices , I will check tomorrow morning when we go back.

The whole breakfast consisting of a butter croissant and a Frappe coffee for the wife and a large spinach pie for me('cause I am growing boy :Smile: )    for both both of  us  was less than 7 euros.

----------


## BLD

You speak the lingo BB? if so that must be an easy transition from the states to Greece. It's got me thinking/ wondering if Australian Greeks  retire in Greece?  There's a huge population of Greeks in Australia. Under the current govt here I'm sure it's tempting to say fuck this I'm of to greece

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> You speak the lingo BB? if so that must be an easy transition from the states to Greece. It's got me thinking/ wondering if Australian Greeks  retire in Greece?  There's a huge population of Greeks in Australia. Under the current govt here I'm sure it's tempting to say fuck this I'm of to greece


My nephew a few years back,met a nice Greek/Australian girl while they were both  vacationing at Milos (popular Greek island) . A year later they were married and living in Melbourne  Australia , They are now here in Greece where he is supervising a project for the company he works and as soon as it is complites (early fall, if thing go according to plan) they are going Back to Australia. They just had a lovely baby girl last month. 
Unfortunately we have not spend any time with them yet, because we were exposed to Kovid, and subsequently tested positive. and we did not want to expose the baby to it. 
We had a very  mild case with coughing and runny nose , no fever. That lasted about three days m but we kept testing positive for about two weeks.  Finally we have been testing negative for the past week and we hope to see them soon. 
Greece is very nice , wife loves it here, and as soon as we sell the house in the US. (the logistics of owning three house in three different continents are daunting) , we will buy a house in Greece and spend the summers there and winters that can get very cold in Greece, we can spend in Thailand. A Thailand/ Greece situation is more viable as opposed to a US/ Thailand, if more doable because it is only 10 hrs from Greece to Thailand as opposed to over 24 hrs from the US to Thailand. 
If you invested 250,000 euros in Greece it allows you a golden visa that provides  permanent residency with the prospect for citizenship in a few years if so desired. 
Be warned , the bureaucracy in Greece is something else,It mades Thai bureaucrats look like rank armatures.If there is anything good to it is that it has eliminated corruption to a very large degree. If you can get over dealing with the bureaucrats (you would need a lawyer) everything else is easy. 
Gas and electric is very expensive over here now. everything else is reasonable or inexpensive, you can rent a small house for about 600 euros a month. 
There is a FB group where many expats go to exchange info. If you were interested you can go there and get a feel for things here. Expats in Greece

PS: Yes I speech Greek that I have learned from my parents, it is a big help, but often it is an impediment. Greeks are very helpful people and will go out of their way to help foreigners. My limited Greek are accent free and people especially in the offices think I understand everything. When they take off with their techno lingo, and compound  words, I have to slow them down and explain that I have no idea what this words mean and can they please explain.They also love their acronyms. " You go to KEP the say and ask for an (unpronounceable  word) then go to EFKA and pay the (unpronounceable  word) .  
They all know what these things are having grown up with it. I have no idea. LOL
Anyway not tp give you the impression that it is all abed or roses . like th flower field picture with my wife  :Smile:

----------


## BLD

Wow. That's informative. Sounds like your gonna get the best of both worlds. What does your wife think about Greece? Culture  food etc?

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Wow. That's informative. Sounds like your gonna get the best of both worlds. What does your wife think about Greece? Culture  food etc?


She loves the culture and likes the food, but is disappointed that there is no stinky fish markets here LOL (very few asian markets and not well stocked) 
Also  loves the fact that Greece is only 10 hrs away from Thailand. When we come back to Thailand we will fill a suitcase with some of the things she can't find here for our return. .
 We will see how she likes it after we have been here a few seasons and more realistically assess the situation, at this point we are at the honeymoon stage .

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Being an early riser , and while the wife is softly snoring near by , I fired up the looptop and once again engaged in a futile attempt to show you all how wrong you are, (unless you agree with me) ,and how right I am. 
Then while looking out my balcony I was greeted by this. and instead wish you all a very very good morning :Smile:

----------


## DrWilly

lovely view.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> lovely view.


Thank you Willy :Smile: 
It seems we have adopted these two cats that wife started feeding. These two love each other. I have never noticed that behavior in cats, They are always together and sleep hugging each other. (there are two cats there)

The dark one is always protecting the other one.

----------


## aging one

Give the photo a second try Buck.

*vBulletin Message*Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

So I consulted with the oracle at Delphi about the lottery numbers , and since I am still posting here, lets just say , I should had put more drachmas in the envelope
.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

since my lottery numbers scheme did not work, we went out foraging for gemstones on the beach. or perhaps a  genie bottle or two. sad to report genie bottles were cleaned out by the May 1st crown over the weekend, but the fools failed to collect all these gemstones that I am sure are worth millions.
 
sorting troughs them I located what I am sure is a clue to the location of the lost treasure of the Templars.

----------


## malmomike77

^ Mendip?

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> ^ Mendip?


What about Mendip? does he have money?
I am looking for investors.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

I am now officially Greek

I asked that as a Greek  if there was anything different that I should be doing now, I was told "Nothing other  than drive like a maniac and get upset at people that drive slower or faster than you"  :Smile: 
PS: I am now driving a Peugeot 208, a much nicer car than the Nissan Micra. 
It was a nice day , so we went to the beach for a traditional Greek lunch

Water a bit too cold , there were a few people swimming, and I was told that once you were in the water it was fine. I was not about to test it. Wife waden in a bit but came running out.

The place we are renting is close to the port where the fishing boats come every morning with fresh fish, so no need to stock any, we buy what we need every day.

But the farmer's market is only every Saturday. so off to get fresh tomatoes for the week.

Walk around 

and get some homemade wine less than 3 euros a bottle.
 
and my favorite wild  greens, that I boil in water and serve with only olive oil and lemon. (No wonder Greeks live 5 years longer than Americans, I hope I am not too late)   I can eat them all day with fish that I forgot to take a picture of, wife  being Thai, is in charge of taking pictures of everything we eat LO

----------


## malmomike77

> What about Mendip? does he have money?
> I am looking for investors.


He's a Geologist and can tell you what and how much those precious stones are worth. I think the Kernow one is quite rare.

----------


## PAG

Look very similar to Vietnamese spring rolls, did you buy or your wife make them?

----------


## HuangLao

Stimulating thread, BB.
More so than I presumed it might be. 

Thanks - from the TD collective. 
Well done.
 :Wink:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Look very similar to Vietnamese spring rolls, did you buy or your wife make them?


Good eye. That's exactly what they are.
Wife made them , They are really easy to make . The wraps you simply soak in water and they become soft and translucent. Noodles and your favorite vegetables, and we like a boiled shrimp in them. 
The Deepings sauce is Hoisin Sauce mixed with peanut butter, salt , a bit tested garlic, and a little bit of water. 
Easier to see the vid, than to explain how..

----------


## Mendip

> since my lottery numbers scheme did not work, we went out foraging for gemstones on the beach. or perhaps a  genie bottle or two. sad to report genie bottles were cleaned out by the May 1st crown over the weekend, but the fools failed to collect all these gemstones that I am sure are worth millions.
> 
> sorting troughs them I located what I am sure is a clue to the location of the lost treasure of the Templars.





> ^ Mendip?





> What about Mendip? does he have money?
> I am looking for investors.


I'm a different kind of geologist unfortunately, but even so, I would say that 'gemstone' has what looks like a white cross on it.

I used to have money BB... before life took me to Isaan. A factotum, a pack of street dogs, a daughter and let's not mention the wife, have reduced my pot to such an extent it's now barely big enough to piss in. And besides, no offense, but I was always warned not to invest with swarthy Mediterranean types.

By the way, have you had lamb kleftiko yet? I'm very envious of the delicious food you've been eating and lamb kleftiko was always my all time favourite Greek dish.

----------


## PAG

^^

Indeed, soaking the rice paper sheets then packing them with veg etc.   M'Sahib occasionally makes them as well.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> I'm a different kind of geologist unfortunately, but even so, I would say that 'gemstone' has what looks like a white cross on it.
> 
> I used to have money BB... before life took me to Isaan. A factotum, a pack of street dogs, a daughter and let's not mention the wife, have reduced my pot to such an extent it's now barely big enough to piss in. And besides, no offense, but I was always warned not to invest with swarthy Mediterranean types.
> 
> By the way, have you had lamb kleftiko yet? I'm very envious of the delicious food you've been eating and lamb kleftiko was always my all time favourite Greek dish.


 Beware of Greeks bearing gifts LOL

Did not have Lamb Kleftiko yet, there is a place that we went to last time I was here that makes the best I ever had, but I came here for Easter and everyone I told I wanted to go there was all lambed out. In fact today we went out with some people (mothers day here) and I mentioned going there, but everyone wanted to go for seafood and I got voted out.
 Fried squid and fried zucchini, with many side dishes, (sorry no good pictures of everything)  

Butterflied  Anchovies (Gavros)

This week we plan to go to Kalavryta for a ride on the mountain railroad I mentioned earlier in this thread.   We plan to go to the Lamb tavernas on the mountain when we come back next weekend.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

^^^
Of I forgot, 
And a shot of Ouzo for everyone. :Smile:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

My Greek adventure is nearing its end for now. After two months here wife is getting antsy for her own home and stinky fish Some tom. We changed our return ticket to a month earlier , just got our Thai pass approved, and will be returning to Thailand the 30th. 
In the meantime the weather has gotten warmer here and today we spend the day on the beach, Weather getting warmer (32 and sunny) and I even went in the water. 


The Greek air force was kind enough to put up a show for us, it a major army airport is not too far from there and they practice over the water all the time . The greek pilots are voted the best in NATO every year, and it shows but it is gard to capture with a cell phone camera. 



The were told that there is an American in the crowd :Smile: 

I have a lot more pictures from places we went and will try to organise them and post them when I get back Home.

----------


## Mendip

That seawater looks crystal clear BB, it's been a long time since I've swum in the Med. Do you know what temperature it was? I'm hoping to swim off the English coast in a couple of months time but I think it'll be too cold.

You should be careful posting pics of your feet on this forum... it can draw a lot of criticism!

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> That seawater looks crystal clear BB, it's been a long time since I've swum in the Med. Do you know what temperature it was? I'm hoping to swim off the English coast in a couple of months time but I think it'll be too cold.
> 
> You should be careful posting pics of your feet on this forum... it can draw a lot of criticism!


LOL , I was thinking the same about the feet, thinking back at the ribbing you got from the pictures of your's. They are all a bunch of perverts with latent foot fetish tendencies. :Smile:  Thats why when I posted a picture of my feet I hire a foot double to stand in for me. Money well spend if you ask me . LOL 
A check on a local sea temperature web page and it  posted a 19.3 degrees Celsius for the area. A bit too chilly for my liking  and I consider running out , but then I saw all the children  and old people swimming and felt like such a wimp. once I took the plunge it was fine and even enjoyable. 
I guess it would all depend where in the English coast. I know that the Gulf stream bathes the western coast and must raise the water temperature significantly there. In other areas , currents and depth gradient would play a significant part, but I am sure in two months time you will be fine.

----------


## DrWilly

Jeeez, going home just as Summer is arriving? Sounds a bit mad to me.

----------


## Shutree

> I have a lot more pictures from places we went and will try to organise them and post them when I get back Home.


More Greek food porn, please.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> You should be careful posting pics of your feet on this forum... it can draw a lot of criticism!


Lets be honest here Mendy. Your webbed hobbit feet are (or were) pretty torn up when you posted pics. Black toenails, some with no toe nails, some infected at various times. Most people don't really pay attention like in BB"s case. Just showing a chill relaxed beach pic. Yours made some of us puke up a bit of bile. Just saying....  :Smile:

----------


## hallelujah

> Lets be honest here Mendy. Your webbed hobbit feet are (or were) pretty torn up when you posted pics. Black toenails, some with no toe nails, some infected at various times. Most people don't really pay attention like in BB"s case. Just showing a chill relaxed beach pic. Yours made some of us puke up a bit of bile. Just saying....


Harsh. Mendip's gremlin feet are to help little Miss Mendip with her school projects, learning about dinosaurs etc.



 :Smile:

----------


## DrWilly

:rofl:

----------


## Mendip

Yeah, very funny guys.




> Thats why when I posted a picture of my feet I hire a foot double to stand in for me. Money well spend if you ask me . LOL


I've gone a 'step' better BB, I've got meself a pair of these silicon babies. I can just carry them around and use 'em for photos.

----------


## hallelujah

I take it you've met Simon then?

----------


## Stumpy

> Yeah, very funny guys.
> 
> 
> 
> I've gone a 'step' better BB, I've got meself a pair of these silicon babies. I can just carry them around and use 'em for photos.


Hey Mendy, you been talking to Simon43?   He said he lopped off the limbs of his doll 

Sorry BB....Pretend all of us are sitting on that beach with you knocking a few back and we are picking on Mendy.

----------


## bsnub

> My Greek adventure is nearing its end for now. After two months here wife is getting antsy for her own home and stinky fish Some tom. We changed our return ticket to a month earlier , just got our Thai pass approved, and will be returning to Thailand the 30th.


That is a shame. Greece in the summer is unmatched. After being on this forum for as long as I have, reading posts like this is why I decided LOS and the women there are not for me.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> That is a shame. Greece in the summer is unmatched. After being on this forum for as long as I have, reading posts like this is why I decided LOS and the women there are not for me.


We had planed to stay for the summer and get back to Thailand end of summer when the weather there starts to cool down a bit, but we have been here for two months now in the first week we got covid, nothing serious not even a fever  but it tied us down for a little over a week, then a tooth filling my wife did just before we left Thailand started hurting, finally we had it removed and re-done , then last Thursday while we were driving my wife got dizzy all of a sudden, and started vomiting , so I turn around and took her to the health center, after checking everything they could they said that we need to see an ear doctor. Next day we went and  saw an ear doctor, he could not find anything and told us to go to the hospital , at the hospital  they did all sort of tests and could also not find anything wrong, so two days later we went to a vertigo specialist. he could not find anything wrong that he could treat, and suggested we go see a neurologist.
By that time all  my wife wanted to do was go home, so we are coming back, see her doctors there, regroup and perhaps we can come back in September when my sister is going to be in Greece too, 
In the mean time we had some fun, got to see some interesting places and eat some great food. And I got my Greek passport and ID card so coming back next time it would be a lot easier.

----------


## malmomike77

^ BB sorry to hear of your good lady's travails and i hope she gets sorted, although she seems to have gotten the run around i'm not sure she'll fare better in Thailand.

Best wishes to you both

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> ^ BB sorry to hear of your good lady's travails and i hope she gets sorted, although she seems to have gotten the run around i'm not sure she'll fare better in Thailand.
> 
> Best wishes to you both


At this point I will borrow from another Greek theme movie and rename this thread " My life in ruins" LOL 
Not sure if she will fair better in Thailand medical wise, but at least she will be home, nothing worst than to not feel well and not be in your own house.  
She was feeling better today and I hope that when she wakes uo (4:15 am here now) she will feel better.

----------


## Shutree

> By that time all my wife wanted to do was go home


Understandable and sorry to hear of the problems. Safe travels.




> And a shot of Ouzo for everyone.


Don't forget the Ouzo.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Understandable and sorry to hear of the problems. Safe travels.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the Ouzo.


Good call, I am buying food stuff  that is impossible to find in Thailand to bring with me but I had totally forgotten a bottle of Ouzo. I am not a big fan of the stuff but I do drink it on occasion. 
Thank you for reminding me. :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

> I am not a big fan of the stuff


I've yet to meet anyone who is. 

Maybe they exist in Greece...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

Safe travels back home to Thailand BB.  Great thread. Enjoyed the updates.

----------


## DrWilly

Safe travels BB, GWS Mrs BB

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> I've yet to meet anyone who is. 
> 
> Maybe they exist in Greece...


No , I have yet to meet a Greek that loves the stuff, I think it is a rite of passage and proof of one's Greekness .

----------


## Shutree

> No , I have yet to meet a Greek that loves the stuff, I think it is a rite of passage and proof of one's Greekness .


Love would be too strong a word, I enjoy an occasional glass at the Greek restaurant.

That said, I am nearly omnivorous with alcohol. Last week I experimented with Lao Khao Martinis. They weren't a great success, no need to try it, I do these things so that others don't have to.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Wife started feeling better today, and we went to the beach again. 33 degrees celsius  and sunny, wish we were not coming back but at the same time , I look forwards to being in my own house. 

The reason I made this post, is I am sitting in the small Living room , I look out the balcony , and there are five cats out there. Wife has been feeding them and the word is out LOL. We had to put the chair and suitcase by the door so they don't come in. 

Any way  , life goes on . We have three more days here and will make the best of it , we are thinking perhaps coming back September when my sister and her husband, with whom we are both very close with will be here . We will see.

----------


## bsnub

> By that time all my wife wanted to do was go home


I predict a magical recovery.  :Smile:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> I predict a magical recovery.


She is already feeling better, (thank god, 'cause when wife is not feeling well she can be a real bitch :Smile: ) though she was truly sick, one does not fake vomiting like she was throwing up. 
Anyway , it will be nice to go home for a little while, I miss my toys  :Smile: .
On this junket  I accomplished a lot . I got my Greek ID and Passport, which means I am now officially Greek and can drive like a maniac, (it was nice to drive on the right side for awhile as opposed to the wrong side they drive in Thailand)  and learned a lot about how things work here.
When we come back I will be better organised and bring plenty of stinky  fish for the wife . Though after a coulee of days of not showering I make a pretty good imitation of the stuff, somehow the wife does not think it's the same.  :Smile:

----------


## Mendip

> Attachment 87391


I see that you sneaked your left big toe into the pic... and not a word of criticism.

This forum can be very biased at times.

----------


## DrWilly

I missed it. There was a cute lass in the picture instead distracting me. 

But now you've drawn my attention to it, I shall red you for that! 

 ::spin::

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> I see that you sneaked your left big toe into the pic... and not a word of criticism.
> 
> This forum can be very biased at times.


Please don't hate me 'cause I am beautiful :Smile:

----------


## hallelujah

Hey BB. I sent you a PM about 10 days ago. Much obliged if you could have a look for us, fella.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Hey BB. I sent you a PM about 10 days ago. Much obliged if you could have a look for us, fella.


Sorry about that, I wrote a very nice reply, It was eloquent, informative, and perhaps the best copy you ever read. unfortunately I forgot to press "submit" . I must have got distracted by something shiny  :Smile: . 
Unfortunately I can't remember my brilliant reply , so I guess you would have to settle for the one I just send.
What dates you plan to go there, how long will you be there, and what areas you plan to stay at and or visit? 
I usually like September. The water had been heating up all summer, many of the Greeks have gone back to work (they all take vacation in August) and the kids are, or are planning to go back to school. So IMO less crowds . 
PM , me any questions you might have.

----------


## hallelujah

Got your message! Cheers. Will reply in a bit (just off out now).

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Great trip report, BB. Not sure how I missed this one. The views and food looks so lovely! 
I always wanted to do a trip of the greek islands. Santorini would be awesome to visit.  Cheers!  :Smile:

----------


## pickel

> I always wanted to do a trip of the greek islands.


You could do a thread on it, and call it "My Big Fat Greek Adventure".

----------

